# White trim paint - adding a touch of black?



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Today I took a baseboard sample into Sherwin-Williams to match it, and the gallon ended up having 1 unit of black and 1 unit of magenta. Turned out to be great match. (We repainted all walls & baseboards, but no doors or casings.)

A day earlier, the guy at the HD painting desk told me that a couple regular customers (contractors) usually get their white trim paint with a touch of black added, "10" per gallon, or 40-50 per 5 gallon. (I think that means 10/364ths, etc.) They say it makes it go on better, hide better, whatever. Anybody do this? I haven't painted with Behr semi-gloss in a while, but I do recall that "blue" streaky look that the white shows when it goes on, if you know what I mean. This presumably would take care of that, too.

Can anybody clarify, etc.? Thanks.


----------



## Rbnsb5 (May 5, 2013)

I've done this in the past but found that it didn't make a big difference. Still ended up putting two coats on everything. I was using Ben Moore.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes I have heard of this being done, don't do it myself.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes. I do it. I learned it from a contractor that did work for me when I lived in Canada. He used BM paints. I liked it and have kept doing it since. Just seems to cover better for me.

When I first came back to the US, I asked them to do it for me @ SW and they looked at me like I had eight eyes......


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

This has been done for a long time for several reasons. The first was back when oil was used a lot. Adding that touch of black to a white oil kept it from yellowing quite so bad. Then there was a hide issue. A lot of white paints back in the day were also pastel bases, or tintable whites. Adding the touch of black helped them hide better. Take a look at Pratt & Lambert's Designer White Bases. These are meant to be used as a straight white or to be tinted into. As a straight white they don't cover well at all. Add a little pigment and they are fine. A lot of companies have what is called a One Coat White. This basically already has the touch of black in it.


----------



## princelake (Jul 17, 2012)

i get black put in on new work.
when matching up old white trim i'll get black and blue put in to give it a more "dirty" look


----------



## stlfixit (Mar 16, 2009)

I do it almost every time i get i get trim paint. I use Solo and Acrylastic from Sherwin. It really helps hide stuff especially on pre primed exterior doors. A lot of ceiling paints have a shot of black in them too. it dulls down that super bright white look. Some people like it, others dont. personal preference.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Black absorbs all spectrums of light... when pigments of paint are insufficient to , in effect, block alternative light colors, black offers dulling, or better cover.

This is why primers are often/best gray.

However , a black tinted white is not as bright and as pure a white. Duh

Best


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

"black white" is a standard white for trim here in NZ.


----------



## Nick D (Jun 11, 2013)

Ready-mixed whites in the majority of brands are a toned white, to provide better coverage.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

When I was a young kid I worked for a painter and yes we added lamp black tint for better covering power...


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Nick D said:


> Ready-mixed whites in the majority of brands are a toned white, to provide better coverage.


Yup as long as you are using a white color and not a white or pastel tint base then coverage won't be an issue. Those are supposed to have colorant or they won't hide. Black, brown, blue, what ever your desired white color temp will improve hide.


----------



## Builder Butch (Jan 30, 2012)

we been doing it in every house I built for 25 years. we call it covering swiss coffee or CSC for short. use it on anything white, trim and ceilings.
always looks white but covers much better.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

You can do that .. But it's not a true white .. You usually get better coverage though ..


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Some whites seem whiter to the eye if a bit a blue is added, so black is added to blue (and to white paint) to make that effect even better. Coverage also comes into play. A tiny bit of black to pure white paint will make covering soooo much easier. They should outlaw pure white paint.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I always get my straight whites tinted. :thumbsup:
Straight out of the can whites can be translucent and don't cover well at all. :no:


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Would that apply to built ins also? I had several that were Navajo white- no problem
then 2 pure white where I was not 100% happy with the finish.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

most of my whites are tinted to super white


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

plazaman said:


> most of my whites are tinted to super white


by adding blue?


----------

